# Rahmengröße Supreme FR



## Gosch (18. Januar 2014)

Hi
Möchte mir evtl. ein Supreme FR zu legen und bin mir bei der Rahmengröße absolut unschlüssig.

Ich bin so 1,83/SL87 - laut dem Sizing Chart kommt M und L in Frage:






Ich tendiere eher zur M. Was sagt ihr?

Kennt jmd in München einen Store, der Commencal vertreibt oder gibts hier im Forum einen Münchner mit nem Supreme zum Probesitzen?

Gruss

Gosch


----------



## peeeti (26. Januar 2014)

Der nette Herr aus Österreich meinte... die SUpreme v3 geo sollte man lieber bissel größer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gosch (28. Januar 2014)

Ok und wer ist der "herr aus österreich" ?


----------



## peeeti (29. Januar 2014)

Der der den Laden von Commencal in Österreich betreibt


----------



## peeeti (29. Januar 2014)

Und nein es gibt so viel ich weiss kein shop in München der solche commencals auf Lager hat.


----------



## Gosch (29. Januar 2014)

ok dank dir


----------



## peeeti (11. Februar 2014)

Aber wennst eins hast kann man ja mal commencal ... "biken" gehen ^^


----------



## Joyrider1 (21. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin ca. 1.77 und fahre eins in M und mir passt es richtig gut!
Ist denke ich aber auch eine Frage ob du es lieber verspielter willst (-->M) oder mehr zum heizen!


----------



## Gosch (11. April 2014)

Also hab nun eine L mit 35er Vorbau gebastelt.


----------



## mihael (1. Juni 2014)

hi. wie sind deine bisherigen erfahrungen mit dem bike? hab mir auch überleget so eines fürn bikepark und downhill zu bestellen. vom gewicht her dürfe er ja gerade bei den downhillern liegen oder?

gruß


----------



## Joyrider1 (10. Juni 2014)

Also für den Bikepark finde ich es genial!
War letztes Wochenende in Lac Blanc und dafür ist das Rad meiner Meinung nach einfach perfekt geeignet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mit 1,80 eins in M aufgebaut und finde es keineswegs zu klein. Ein Freerider soll ja verspielt sein und es ist trotz 40mm Vorbau nicht zu kurz. Geile Kiste


----------



## Gosch (28. Juni 2014)

Hab den Bock 2-3 mal im Park bewegt ...find ihn nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie fahr ich doch lieber Trail Touren mit meinem LV301 und lass es da mal bissl laufen  Hab aus dem Grund das Bike in den Bikemarkt gestellt... ob ich es dann wirklich abgebe, weiß ich noch nicht. bin mir noch bissl unschlüssig.


----------



## van_nilles (26. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen mit ein Supreme FR zuzulegen, bin mir aber mit der Größe absolut unschlüssig. Ich bin 175cm groß. Laut Größenchart wäre das S oder M. Ich will das Bike aber nicht ausschließlich im Bikepark bewegen, sondern auch auf den heimischen Trails (nicht bergauf schiebend). Wäre mit meiner Größe auch L denkbar? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Größe des Supreme FR?


----------



## Andybass (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nur so viel beitragen:
Ich persöhnlich würde dir M empfehlen
Ein Kolleg der auch auch etwa so groß ist wie du und das Bike im Bikepark gefahren ist, fand es in der Größe L passend und dachte das es mir zu kurz ist. 
Bin 186 und fahre das L Model mit 40mm Vorbau, ist in der Länge auch was für DH Strecken finde ich, hat ja auch schon beinahe 1200mm Randstand wenn der hinterbau etwas einfedert. 

Zum Thema Bergauf: entweder musst du von der Übersezung etwas ändern, den Dämpfer hart fahren oder etwas steilere lange Touren Berg hoch werden schwer. 
Das Bike hat Pedalrückschlag, den man vor allem Berg hoch merkt, wenn man über Hindernisse pedaliert und der Hinterbau einfedert. Runter spürt man kaum bis gar nichts davon, dafür ist das Bike ja auch gemacht, es ist kein Richtiges Touren bike.

Ich habe jedoch selber die Panzer Marzocchi Version mit etwas um die 19kg, die letzten Modelle mit Fox Elementen waren ja etwas leichter, glaub so um die 17,5kg.


----------



## van_nilles (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke auch, dass Grösse M für den beschriebenen Einsatzbereich mehr Sinn macht. Die Übersetzung muss ich ändern, das ist klar. Ich willl auch keine richtigen Touren fahren, sondern nur 2-3 mal auf den Haus"berg" (ca. 250hm) hochfahren können ohne alles schieben zu müssen. Für längere Strecken hab ich noch mein RM Slayer.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. November 2014)

Hat sich bei den neuen 2015er etwas an der Geometry geändert?

Hatte mal ein 2012er Commencal V3 in M und bin 1,82/84. War mir zu kompakt.

Liebäugle nun mit dem neuen 2015er V3 Park und überlege wieder ob M oder L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tölpel (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin echt verwundert das man im Netz so wenig Informationen über das FR findet. 
Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Leute die etwas allgemeines zum Bike beitragen können?
Sind 200 hm für den mäßig fitten Fahrer problemlos machbar? Der Sitzwinkel scheint ja laut Commencal HP extrem flach zu sein. 

ich würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen.


----------

